# Tools for drivers that you use?



## cschultz (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey there. I'm trying to compile a comprehensive listing of the tools and services that are out there to help Uber/Lyft and ridesharing drivers succeed. I can't post the link yet b/c I'm new, but I'll gladly share it in the comments.

Would you be willing to share anything you find helpful, and I'll add it to the blog post?

thanks,
Chris

PS: i'm a newbie here, so hope i'm not breaking protocol, i'll take my lumps if i am.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Tools. HA ha ha!!! They don't pay us enough for tools. Point A to point B only. Have a nice day.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I think Hammers are the #1 tool in the box these days!


----------



## Willpower (Nov 27, 2015)

I was going to post also looking for these tools. I see them on the App from time to time. Talking about charts showing estimated areas and times for surges, and saw another talking about the best routes to take to get a ride, when not currently giving a ride. I've seen them when I can't use them, and then can't find them again on the Uber App when I want to find them. Anyone know how to find these?


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

• Hand sanitizer
• Kleenex
• Wet wipes
• Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
• Trident Gum (14) packs = 252 pieces for about $8.50 at Costco
• Mini chocolates - Costco $15 for 5 lb bag (includes Baby Ruth, Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfinger) - passengers love this, even if they don't take a piece or two, Thea seem to appreciate that it's there.
• Plastic ziplock bag with extra ketchup packs that the fast food places throw in the bag, just in case they forget the next time - same thing for napkins - keep some extras.
• 6-12' Aux cord
• iPhone & Android chargers
• Envelope for receipts and cash tips - place in console so not visible.
• Snacks and soda for driver - buy in bulk from Costco, it's less expensive than buying at convienience store on a regular basis. Take what you need from home for the day, + you don't have to stop.

• Bluetooth headset for calls

• Old iPhone (3GS) for iPod music playlist - I have multiple playlists, atmospheric, 70's, smooth & easy, Mtv, dance music... For whatever the passenger wants to hear, or whatever I'm interested in playing.

• Dash cam - Garmin dash cam 20 (I've ordered one, would like to have 3 - one aimed at road, one aimed inside vehicle, one aimed out back window).


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Ski mask. Duct tape. Rope. Blindfold. Shovel. Tarp. Gloves. ( don't want blisters ) A working knowledge of the city and foundations are going to be poured next.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

I would add a small mirror for checking the part of the back seat you can't see behind you. May sound silly, but being able to confirm that it's clear and the floor doesn't have anything on it when you're on your way means you don't have to find a place to stop and get out.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


Good god man. Start your own local transit operation. You take this way too seriously.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Wheremysurgeapp dot com. Good analytical data. Great listing of events with expected attendees and surge potential.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


Just the kind of driver TK wants!


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


I don't know you but I already dislike you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You need to reorder the list to put the ketchup in the last item as it is the punch line!


----------



## Willpower (Nov 27, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Good analytical data. Great listing of events with expected attendees and surge potential.


This does look like a great App. Unfortunately it doesn't appear to work for Portland as of yet.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> • Trident Gum (14) packs = 252 pieces for about $8.50 at Costco
> • Mini chocolates - Costco $15 for 5 lb bag (includes Baby Ruth, Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfinger) - passengers love this, even if they don't take a piece or two, Thea seem to appreciate that it's there.
> • Plastic ziplock bag with extra ketchup packs that the fast food places throw in the bag, just in case they forget the next time - same thing for napkins - keep some extras.
> ...


The question was about Uber, not what should a $300+ per night hotel provide to its guests?

This is like watching the old Pyramid game show and the category is "Excessive Uber Butt-Kissing Supplies".


----------



## getdat (Sep 23, 2015)

1. Febreeze.
1a. Knowing the balance of too much febreeze, and just enough to not suffocate or piss off pax.
2. small bottle of hand sanitizer. (just for you, keep out of sight)
3. pepper spray, easy to access yet out of sight. (in a small dash drawer if you have it)
4. latex or nitrile gloves (for gross stuff)
4a. Puke bags. (see #4)
5. Hand wipes for both you and pax. 
( i have these visible in a compartment thing in the back seat, ladies usually use them and are happy for them)
6. catch-all for tax receipts; car wash, maintenance, gas, etc... 

I got a $100 dash cam at Costco. I have it pointed at my interior in the case of emergency. 
Also, I am a male and drive lots of females so I think it is very important to have one.

I carry a basic set of tools in the hideaway where my spare tire is (I have a cool compartment around it):
jumper cables, adjustable wrench, breaker bar with correct socket for my lug nuts,
vise grips, leather gloves, flashlight, and a cheap blue tarp so i can lay on it if i have to change a tire on the side of the road.
I also have a clear zipper pouch that I keep all my registration, insurance, and biz license in. In the glove box.
I do have a good first aid kit; ymmv; I'm not trained in medical assistance, so do keep that in mind.
I have only so much space I can spare to keep my trunk open for luggage, so think it out per your car.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


You forgot to mention one of the most important tools of the trade for this job. A good quality jar of lube that you'll need at the end of the trip. Some like it dry though, so I can understand the omission.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I carry my multi tool in the glove box, I have been asked for scissors a couple times and that does the trick. I got asked for a freakin lint brush the other day so I picked up a mini one at the store (the travel size) I figure I may need to use it one day on the road as well.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

OK I'll bite (since I always look for cheap laughs.)

No comprehensive list of Uber tools is complete without this picture...








For without this tool we would not need water, mints, gum, fabreze, barf bags, handy wipes, lollipops, phone chargers, discounted tires, oil changes monthly, car washes daily or a mechanic on call.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Lube


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The number one tool would be TNC coverage. If you get in an accident no money you have made off Super will pay enough when you find out you're not covered. If half the drivers had half on the list we would have a better reputation, more stars and tips. Oh and take a look at my signature list, I'd add those for the OP


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My Tools:

1. An iPad mini 3 with own SIM card for Uber/Lyft, mounted on dashboard in direct view of pax
I have benefited from this setup greatly when GPS needed to be overridden with help from pax and when trying to explain why actual pickup location and address entered are different and how to make sure they always input correct address. Before I begin trip, if there are issues with pickup location entry, this helps diffuse the tension and educates most pax except some entitled millennials that know everything.

2. A separate phone for calling/texting/communicating with blue tooth hands free connection to car speakers

3. Tissues, Walmart plastic bags, yes I'm cheap, in case I need for a puker 

4. 2 flavors of gum from SAMs club bought in bulk... A $7.00 box lasts more than a month. I consume at least half of the gum myself and sometimes I offer it to pax.

5. Ozium - a lifesaver when you have a stinky pax and not enough time to rid the car off of their offending odor.

6. febreeze for refreshing car from the night

7. 24 count micro fiber clothes, a roll of paper towel and glass cleaner spray. this helps me wash the car less often saving me money.

8. A small multi tool in case I need it for something

9. Some snacks like almonds


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

I keep certain tools in my car. The standard stuff that most reasonable people would keep in their cars to do rideshare.

But from what I am reading here there are many drivers who are themselves "TOOLS".
Yes some of the drivers are tools.
It's because of you that uber and our passenger are able to take advantage of us.

You are a tool.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> My Tools:
> 
> 3. Tissues, Walmart plastic bags, yes I'm cheap, in case I need for a puker


I have a heavy duty thermal bag that folds out easily and acts more like a trash can and is solid and will catch all puke, I think the plastic bag is a risk for actually catching puke haha plus the coordination it takes a complete drunk to open a plastic bag and hold it steady is iffy and if it falls out of their hands well it's pretty much the same as them puking ..I hope I never have a puker 2,000 rides and none yet..been close but not yet, yay


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The number one tool would be TNC coverage. If you get in an accident no money you have made off Super will pay enough when you find out you're not covered. If half the drivers had half on the list we would have a better reputation, more stars and tips. Oh and take a look at my signature list, I'd add those for the OP


This is false information. You are fully insured by Uber during drive to, pick up, and drive to destination. It ends when the pax exit the car.

Whether you have insurance between rides depends on your insurance company and policy.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


Keep in mind that this guy drives for UberPLUS, so he doesn't get screwed as hard by Uber, and his average pax is less likely to be a scumbag.

Even so, some of the items on this list are pretty ridiculous. I'm there to provide a safe, efficient ride from point A to B, in a clean, well-maintained car... not to act as DJ Manservant with a free mini-bar.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This is false information. You are fully insured by Uber during drive to, pick up, and drive to destination. It ends when the pax exit the car.
> 
> Whether you have insurance between rides depends on your insurance company and policy.


There is nothing false in my post, you are misinformed like most drivers. I agree Super wants you to believe you are covered, when you are not.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> There is nothing false in my post, you are misinformed like most drivers. I agree Super wants you to believe you are covered, when you are not.


I have read the insurance. We are covered. You claim we are not with no evidence, just your opinion. I'm not misinformed, I informed myself when I kept seeing these claims and they are simply not true.

The liability Uber would be exposed to if they tell you you're covered and aren't would be MASSIVE in a class action suit.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We are covered to some degree with a lot of caveats which will come handy to deny the presumed coverage Uber says it provides. 

You can take my word and one day I can explain in more detail. 

Uber coverage is a pile of dog poop.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I have read the insurance. We are covered. You claim we are not with no evidence, just your opinion. I'm not misinformed, I informed myself when I kept seeing these claims and they are simply not true.
> 
> The liability Uber would be exposed to if they tell you you're covered and aren't would be MASSIVE in a class action suit.


Geez, let me know when you Google these: Period 1, TNC insurance and have actually read their insurance policies. You can thank me later. I understand you aren't aware but you shouldn't look like your avatar either. lol That's why I'm letting you know, that you don't know. Most don't.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Ski mask. Duct tape. Rope. Blindfold. Shovel. Tarp. Gloves. ( don't want blisters ) A working knowledge of the city and foundations are going to be poured next.


Dude...I think you are my long lost twin brother.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lepke said:


> I don't know you but I already dislike you.


Your face says it all ( in the avatar)...lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> We are covered to some degree with a lot of caveats which will come handy to deny the presumed coverage Uber says it provides.
> 
> You can take my word and one day I can explain in more detail.
> 
> Uber coverage is a pile of dog poop.


Ive dealt with Uber Insurance company and its there to cover pretty much everything. The down side..... wait for it........ it has a $1,000 deductible. So you wont get a penny for small claims; scratches, dings and any under $1,000 damages by pax.
But, its there, you get a call from their office and nice long email.

Now lets stick to OPs question.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

OP

You need to be more specific. A hand tool, a digital tool, a software tool?

We gots folks talking aboot some fancy mansy big corporation safety imsurance propaganda. I skipped the fancy class on mind reading, so youll have to fill the gaps in my Colorado Canyons mind with some kind of hints to close the large gaps.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez, let me know when you Google these: Period 1, TNC insurance and have actually read their insurance policies. You can thank me later. I understand you aren't aware but you shouldn't look like your avatar either. lol That's why I'm letting you know, that you don't know. Most don't.


If you google "period 1", you get the 1st element on the periodic table.

If you google "TNC Insurance".... you get... wait for it.. TNC Insurance Requirements!!

So what should i google for behind door #3 to get a free vacation for 2 in Costa Rica???


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

A lot of good suggestions above. Most of these are what every cabbie would find helpful.
• Swiss Army pocket knife or Leatherman multi tool. These are great for little jobs and emergencies.
• Nail trimmers. Every now and then I break a nail and then I spend the rest of the shift gnawing on it. I used to get a lot of these from airport trips. Pax would remember they had one and knew that the nitwit security would confiscate it. So they'd give it to the driver. 
• Hussif. For reattaching buttons. Takes up no space and can save a trip home for new shirt. And sometimes a passenger will need a needle and thread. Hotels offer them as freebies. I leave the shampoo and soap, but these are good value. Give a desperate passenger one and they'll love you forever.
• First aid kit. Not a real lot of use, but you never know. At least bandaids are good for minor injuries opening a can of Red Bull or something, and a handful of paracetamol does wonders for a hangover.
• Box of tissues. These sit on the parcel shelf, and I've got some small purse packs stashed here and there. Good for minor accidents, or sometimes a passenger will hear one of my jokes and need to wipe away the tears.
• Air sickness bags. Every time I fly, I scour the seat pockets for a fresh supply. My Golf doesn't have seat pockets, so not quite so easy to offer to needy pax, but still, I can have them available if someone looks a bit green around the chops.
• I have individually wrapped Minties in a glass coffee travel mug. Keep it in the centre beverage holder. Few passengers take one, but they are appreciated.
• I have an eight bottle insulated box in the boot (trunk for you Seppos). It has a freezable insert. Keeps the water cool. I usually keep four small bottles in the car, and when I start a shift, I'll replace them with coldies from the fridge and put the oldies in the box to chill.
• A small drawstring bag in the boot, tied onto a convenient gubbin. I keep a spare razor and shaving oil in here, toothbrush and paste, any small items of shopping I have and don't want to keep in the cabin.
• Four port 12V adaptor. The GPS takes one, the dashcam another, USB ports in the other two for recharging cables. People nowadays, they live off their phones and a few volts are generally appreciated.
• Heavy duty AUX cable.

I like some of the suggestions. The iPad Mini could be handy. Even with the iPhone 6S+, the screen can be a bit small to read while driving.

For personal security, in the old days we had a coin holder/dispenser. The sort with spring-loaded tubes in a row. When it was full of coins, it was a handy cosh. Not quite a sock full of dollar coins, but it would do the trick, if used on the right spot. My co-driver once used his to waste out a bunch of teenager passengers who were giving him a hard time. But he was an edgy chap, liable to violence when riled up.


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Lepke said:


> I don't know you but I already dislike you.


So... I will not be expecting a Christmas card from you this year.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Great suggestions so far but you guys missed a few. This forum is particularly useful for new uberx drivers and we don't want them to forget any of the basics before hitting the road so they can get their 5 stars (tip included):

Road Hazard Kit (including first aid kit)

12v Battery Jump Starter

DC to AC Power Inverter

Magazines and Assorted Daily Newspapers

Mobile Wi-Fi Access
Shoe Shine Kit
Fragrance Sampler (colognes and perfumes)

Choice of Bottled Water (Evian, chilled 50 degrees / Perrier, room temp)

Blankets and Pillows (minimum 600 thread count egyptian cotton)

Artisanal Bath and Body Products

HDTV (with mobile satellite access and DvD library)

iPad and MacBook Pro Laptop

Scanner, Printer, Fax and Copy Machine
Grab-n-Go Snak Paks (choice of smoked salmon on a bagel, sushi, roast turkey club sandwich or a freshly baked muffin)
Other Assorted Snacks (Godiva chocolates, cheese plate, caviar)

Corkscrew (for the Top 10 wine sampler list)

Locally Sourced Mini Bar (including tumblers and ice bucket with tongs)

Built in Beer Taps (domestic, imported, craft beer and local micro brews)

Espresso Machine (with stainless steel frothing pitcher)

Humidor (fully stocked)

Free Tickets to Local Events / Spa Packages

Diaper Pail


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I my get my hand slapped but then I have never been pm'ed the requirements too.

Amsoil synthetics.
There is nearly 25k on it since I started driving, Changing it today as per there recommendation. I should post a pic of the chocolate brown color on the dip stick. 

Jumper cables
Portable air compressor
Triple AAA card.
Gas can
CD with fav music for the dead mile back ...


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I my get my hand slapped but then I have never been pm'ed the requirements too.
> 
> Amsoil synthetics.
> There is nearly 25k on it since I started driving, Changing it today as per there recommendation. I should post a pic of the chocolate brown color on the dip stick.
> ...


CD? It's about to be 2016 and you're still carrying around CDs?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just because you have been indoctrinated to paying for sat and or cable does not mean I have to be.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

Music is free, you don't have to pay for it. And what cable? I don't watch TV.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Dan Coogan said:


> • Hand sanitizer
> • Kleenex
> • Wet wipes
> • Water in cooler - (70) 8 oz bottles $6.69 at Costco (9.5¢ per bottle)
> ...


Omg youre their driver not their mother, you dont have to give them candy. You must live in a city with more business because i dont even make enough to cover the wear and tear on my car


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

I keep my car as empty as possible because im scared of passengers stealing from me. Ive never expected anything from a taxi other than driving me from one place to another so idk why uber passenger would expect anything when theyre paying a fraction of the price. Dont enable their feelings of entitlement and, more importantly, dont get robbed


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Chillax said:


> I keep my car as empty as possible because im scared of passengers stealing from me. Ive never expected anything from a taxi other than driving me from one place to another so idk why uber passenger would expect anything when theyre paying a fraction of the price. Dont enable their feelings of entitlement and, more importantly, dont get robbed


I have an extra phone charger for the back seats, I have checked to be sure its still there. While your trunk is supposed to be free of junk, lol I do have plastic containers for my stuff so it doesn't get mixed with any pax belongings.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Chillax said:


> Many may find this gross but im sure experienced drivers understand how bad it is when you have to urinate. Im female so i cant just pull over and go around the corner. I once saw a gadget for female athletes to pee standing up with their shorts on so they dont have to stop playing. I tried finding it but i cant. The struggle is real!


Only $.74 free shipping. You can search ebay if the link doesn't work.
OE Portable Female Women Urinal Camping Travel Urination Toilet Urine Device http://r.ebay.com/mJNgTt


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This isn't really a "tool" but it helps a lot as a way to to get/maintain ratings (at least for me), when the pax get in the car say hello "name", whatever their name is and "hows it going", it goes a long way and can be an ice breaker for rides. Driving is only half the job.


----------



## getdat (Sep 23, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Great suggestions so far but you guys missed a few. This forum is particularly useful for new uberx drivers and we don't want them to forget any of the basics before hitting the road so they can get their 5 stars (tip included):
> 
> Road Hazard Kit (including first aid kit)
> 
> ...


I'm actually going to run out in my Maserati to go pick that stuff up... No, no, today I'll take the Rolls Royce. However, you did forget the prostitutes (both genders, of course), coke, molly, crystal, and pre-rolled blunts. I have them on a hydrolic actuator that raises up a glass table all of which are conveniently located, yes the hookers too. It is controlled by a new version of Siri that hasn't been invented yet. Gotta get me that $3 tip and 4 stars.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

All I think about is what a rip off a limo is and what a bad reputation Super has given the taxi and limo industry. I don't see them doing anything about it but complain. If more Super drivers had a couple of these things mentioned tipping would be standard.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Great suggestions so far but you guys missed a few. This forum is particularly useful for new uberx drivers and we don't want them to forget any of the basics before hitting the road so they can get their 5 stars (tip included):
> 
> Road Hazard Kit (including first aid kit)
> 
> ...


My stomach hurts from laughter lol damn


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

I provide a clean, well kept comfortable car and a back seat to park their ass in. I don't and never have gotten into the tacky freebies. I get tips, and I have a perfect rating. It might make sense to try and bribe your way into a tip on the high end Uber cars, but for UberX you are just wasting your money.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Lol borrowedtune 's list is definitely what Mr. TK wants from you for less than $1 a mile. But in all seriousness, I think the first aid kit and roadside kit aren't bad ideas, even just to have for yourself in any emergency.

My first aid kit is in the trunk, and I doubt I'd ever stop my vehicle for a bandage for a pax. Hell, I'll drive them to CVS or Walgreens (on the meter) and add some money to my measly fare.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Lol borrowedtune 's list is definitely what Mr. TK wants from you for less than $1 a mile. But in all seriousness, I think the first aid kit and roadside kit aren't bad ideas, even just to have for yourself in any emergency.
> 
> My first aid kit is in the trunk, and I doubt I'd ever stop my vehicle for a bandage for a pax. Hell, I'll drive them to CVS or Walgreens (on the meter) and add some money to my measly fare.


Yeah I can just imagine the lawsuit if your not first aid certified sheesh


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah I can just imagine the lawsuit if your not first aid certified sheesh


Good Samaritan Law. As long as you're trying to help, they can't sue you for messing them up.


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Dude...I think you are my long lost twin brother.


You forgot the chloroform.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

I need a compass on my dashboard for when Maps says "drive north on X St" but idk where to get one


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Chillax said:


> I need a compass on my dashboard for when Maps says "drive north on X St" but idk where to get one


I need one too, I cannot tell you how many times it takes a few seconds for GPS to flip around sometimes


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> I need one too, I cannot tell you how many times it takes a few seconds for GPS to flip around sometimes


If you find a good one let me know


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Chillax said:


> If you find a good one let me know


I have an extra iphone 4 that I use for music, wondering if the compass is worth a shit velcroed near radio, going to explore that idea. Guessing it will be a dud but will check it out


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Chillax said:


> I need a compass on my dashboard for when Maps says "drive north on X St" but idk where to get one


REI or any outdoor or camping store should have a good compas for sale.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Chillax said:


> I need a compass on my dashboard for when Maps says "drive north on X St" but idk where to get one


.99 cents on eBay. Suction mounted, small, basic...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> .99 on eBay. Suction mounted, small, basic...


Right on !


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chillax said:


> I need a compass on my dashboard for when Maps says "drive north on X St" but idk where to get one


Just remember what street was to the north. That way, when you get passenger in car, and you get destination, at least you know what street is north that the nav app is directing you to. Even then, always remember that the nav app assumes you are facing north when you input the address.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Wheremysurgeapp dot com. Good analytical data. Great listing of events with expected attendees and surge potential.


Hope they add my area soon but this looks like a great app to have. Thank you for the info


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Thankfully the car has a compass in the rear view mirror but I in my car, for Uber and me, I have:

1) Hand sanitizer in front and in back compartment areas

2) Lightening and android cable

3) Glass wipes

4) Lotion unscented

5) Pens

6) Tissues

7) Mace

8) Stun gun

9) plastic bags in front and back and in trunk for whatever

10) Protective floor mat (left door to right door) in back

11) Pet protection/waterproof seat cover

12) Annapolis throw, in trunk, just in case it's needed

13) Standard car tools - jumper cables, oil, screwdriver - with phillips and flat head), windshield washer fluid)

14) Nexus 6 on gooseneck clamp

15) iPad Air 2 for me

16) Car came with heated rear seats and moonroof. Riders have loved both

17) No lighted products nor pets sign

18) Umbrella to cover 2 or more

19) Soon - water

20) a clean and warm or cool car


----------



## SparrowDFW (Dec 24, 2015)

getdat said:


> 1. Febreeze.
> 1a. Knowing the balance of too much febreeze, and just enough to not suffocate or piss off pax.
> 2. small bottle of hand sanitizer. (just for you, keep out of sight)
> 3. pepper spray, easy to access yet out of sight. (in a small dash drawer if you have it)
> ...


Pepper Spray in a car is a big no no....you, as well as anyone in the car will end up gassed. Look up the rules in your state, in TX you don't have to have a CHL to carry a firearm in your personal vehicle per the Vehicle Protection Act of 1997....ladies check out a bra holster called the Marilyn...I teach women to carry concealed and this one is awesome!!!


----------

